# rezept verschmorte verkabelung?



## AcidBúrn (23. Mai 2007)

hat es schon einer gesichtet wo mann es kaufen kan ?
thx im vorraus


----------



## Dalmus (23. Mai 2007)

AcidBúrn schrieb:


> hat es schon einer gesichtet wo mann es kaufen kan ?
> thx im vorraus


Seit wann kann man verschmorte Verkabelung herstellen? Hab ich da was verpaßt?
Hab vor nicht allzu langer Zeit meinen Schurken Ingi wieder verlernen lassen, aber früher konnte man die imho nur farmen (oder aus den Überresten von Attrappen bergen).

Ist das eine der Neuerungen des Patches?


----------



## AcidBúrn (23. Mai 2007)

das gibts neu seit 2.1 soll in shath und winterspring verkauft werden die frage is nur wo...


----------



## Dagonzo (23. Mai 2007)

Da es diverse Sachen jetzt beim Lehrer zu lernen gibt, was z.B. das Buch "Arkane Brillianz 1" für Magier überflüssig macht, würde ich es mal da versuchen^^ 
Also geh zum Lehrer und schau ob du es dort lernen kannst. Oder mal in den Patchnotes geschaut?
Nachtrag:
So habe für dich jetzt extra mal in die Patchnotes geschaut:
Also in Winterquell "Ewige Warte" oder "Shatrath" . Also wenn du das gerade in Winterquell nicht finden kannst, dann kann ich dir auch nicht helfen^^


----------



## AcidBúrn (23. Mai 2007)

zur info da ich sehr viel lernen konnte beim lehrer da war ich schon sogar bei 2 gnomeningi lehrer und normaler ingi lehrer es heist aber in den patchnotes das es "verkauft" wird und darum die frage wo


----------



## Mondenkynd (23. Mai 2007)

AcidBúrn schrieb:


> zur info da ich sehr viel lernen konnte beim lehrer da war ich schon sogar bei 2 gnomeningi lehrer und normaler ingi lehrer es heist aber in den patchnotes das es "verkauft" wird und darum die frage wo



Mach ein GM Ticket die werden es dir sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (23. Mai 2007)

Laut Thottbot ist das Rezept bei Xizzer Fizzbolt in Everlook, Winterspring und bei Viggz Shinesparked in Shattrah für 1,6G käuflich zu erwerben.
Benötigte Materialien sind 3 x Delicate Copper Wire (Feiner Kupferdraht) und 2 x Essence of Fire (Essenz des Feuers).


----------



## Manani (24. Mai 2007)

Von mir auch noch eine kleine Anmerkung. Wenn man beim Lehrer nicht fündig wird, ist es in der Regel so, dass es in unmittelbarer Nähe einen NPC gibt, der Bedarfsgüter des jeweiligen Berufs verkauft. Dort wird man dann auch meistens das Gewünschte finden ;-)


----------



## Bjizzel (25. Mai 2007)

Ich glaub ja net das es existiert. Bin seit dem Patch permanent zwischen Shattrath und Everlook gependelt, bin heute nacht sogar extra in everlook ausgeloggt und alle 1 std ca wieder eingeloggt - NIX weit undbreit NIX zu wollen. Und SO überbevölkert is unser server nicht, seh auch niemals wen - is doch sehr merkwürden...


----------



## AcidBúrn (25. Mai 2007)

ich geb dir recht ich such andauernd bei den beiden und keiner hatte es im ah gibts das ding auch ned is schon sehr komisch...


----------



## realten (25. Mai 2007)

Die haben das auch nicht immer. Wie bei anderen Sachen auch gibts nur ein Exemplar beim Verkäufer, und wenn das weg ist, das isses erstmal weg, bis es irgendwann mal wieder "spawnt". Also wahrscheinlich wart ihr bei den richtigen Händlern, nur war das Ding gerade mal wieder "ausverkauft".

So gehts: Man stellt Winterspring auf feindlich bzw, auf "im Krieg" und killt den Typ. Nachdem man dann selbst gestorben ist (^^) belebt man sich, stellt wieder auf freundlich oder was auch immer. Wenn der Typ wieder spawnt hat er das Rezept. Man verliert nur 25 Ruf oder so.

Die Frage ist, ob es sich lohnt für 2 Feueressenzen eine Verkabelung zu bauen. Hängt wohl von den Preisen aufm server ab.


----------



## PzYcO (6. Juni 2007)

kenn mich mit ingi net so aus aber die essenzen des feuers kosten doch nix mehr seit man die bei allen elementaren der scherbenwelt auch finden kann....sämtliche essenzen die ich auf frostmourne finde gehen so ziemlich direkt an den npc^^

zum thema : kA obs das gibt aber bei den preisen für die teile glaub ichs net


----------



## Condrizzt (9. Juni 2007)

Den Bauplan gibt es, würd es gern mit meinem Krieger holen, aber anscheind stehn da 20 Mann pünktlich au der Matte und klinken wien Weltmeister auf das Teil. Sogar im AH stand es schon...für 60G lol.

Kann man nur abwarten und hoffen das mans mal bekommt ^^


----------



## Taralin (10. Juni 2007)

Killt doch einfach den Verkäufer, wenn er wieder respawnet hat er das Rezept, so hab ichs auch gemacht, waren -25 ruf und n paar gold repkosten.


----------



## Mondenkynd (11. Juni 2007)

Taralin schrieb:


> Killt doch einfach den Verkäufer, wenn er wieder respawnet hat er das Rezept, so hab ichs auch gemacht, waren -25 ruf und n paar gold repkosten.



Spar dir den ärger und schreib ein GM-Ticket der sagt dir wer's hat!


----------



## AcidBúrn (15. Juni 2007)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Spar dir den ärger und schreib ein GM-Ticket der sagt dir wer's hat!



der gm sagt dir sowas ned...
aber es geht echt ich hab das rezept auch dir kill geholt.
einfach nach winterspring zum ingi bedarf der da rum steht umschalten auf krieg dann ihn killen schauen das du rauskomst wenn du entweder tod oder nich mehr im kampf bist den hacken raus bei winterspring das du nich mehr im krieg bist und warten bis er respawnt schon hast das rezept  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanyanka (30. Oktober 2007)

Hab's mir gestern in Shattrath gekauft. Der Ingenieurbedarfs-Händler im Unteren Viertel hat es. :-)


----------



## Grimmrog (31. Oktober 2007)

ja, mittlerweile ist aber zwische deinem letzten Post und den vorherigen eine Menge zeit vergangen, mittlerweile ist das Rezept ziemlich wertlos.

und bevor ich das olle rezept für so viel Kohle im AH gekauft hätte, hätt ich mir lieber 100 Zielattrapen gebaut zum looten, das reicht dann an verschmorten Kabelungen ein Ingileben lang. damit konnte man damlas Fett Kohle machen, da ne Menge Ingis nicht wussten, das man aus den Attrappen welche looten konnten, und alle sind wegen den Kabelungen gnome gerannt.


----------

